# Insurance question



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all 

Got question regarding off road insurance, I know on here we're more interested in keeping cars clean but here goes :thumb:

Like you can get track day insurance I was wondering if you can similar for off road days? My current policy doesn't cover off road use and I can't be doing with hassle of changing it if I don't have too :lol:

Many thanks 

Brad


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pm user called Shiny - specialist in insurance but not sure if he offers this type, worth a pm anyway


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Not something we can do unfortunately, but have a word with Adrian Flux, they are also forum sponsors and I believe they offer green lane and off road insurance.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Not something we can do unfortunately, but have a word with Adrian Flux, they are also forum sponsors and I believe they offer green lane and off road insurance.


Thanks Shiny :thumb: I tried Adrian Flux but they could only offer a full policy not the odd day here and there, might be the only way to do it


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Try Glynwood Insurance, I use them for my off-road truck but can't recall if they cover for P&P days. Very cheap cover though with mods declared. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,

As said, unfortunately we can only offer a full policy that will include green laning & off roading. However if you decide that is the way forward then please feel free to PM me your details and I can arrange a call back for you.

Kind regards,
Dan.


----------

